

World's 1st manned quadcopter flight - rellik
http://youtu.be/L75ESD9PBOw?t=1m43s

======
hbar
The plane containing all the propeller blades goes through the operator. It's
cool, but I wouldn't go anywhere near it.

------
vl
I has 16 rotors, so it's quadquadcopter :)

Anyway, great result, but no rollcage and rotors on the same plane as pilot
body kinda produce safety concerns.

------
kamkha
Also, it's worth noting that this isn't a quadcopter; it has many more than
four rotors.

